# Ankle Dx



## grandmacora (Jan 29, 2009)

Is there a code for ankle impingement or do I use pain of the ankle?


----------



## mwarmke (Jan 29, 2009)

*ankle impingement*

Our podiatrist calls this disorder os trigonum syndrome; tho there really is no ICD-9 code for this; it is based primarily on clinical Hx and PE.  Depending on the signs and symptoms I have used just the pain 729.5 code or have used 729.90 or 726.71 in the past.  You might want to see what others have to say. 

Marsha


----------



## mbort (Jan 29, 2009)

718.87?


----------



## twosmek (Feb 8, 2011)

I am thinking in the research I have done that 726.79 might be a better code. or 719.57 if it is more referring to stiffness.


----------



## gost (Feb 8, 2011)

I would go with 726.79


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,
I agree 726.79 for ankle impingement.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## bmanene (Dec 5, 2012)

I would go with 718.87


----------

